# Illinois Central #299636



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The brake wheel housing keeps breaking off. 
Below are some closer detail views.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Well done!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looks like you have a macro lens camera??? 
What are you using to take your close ups?
Very cool close up shots of your container hauler!
Like the weathering details too, looks like you were there!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Some nice eye candy sir.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> Looks like you have a macro lens camera???
> What are you using to take your close ups?
> Very cool close up shots of your container hauler!
> Like the weathering details too, looks like you were there!
> Thanks for sharing!


While I do have a minolta with a macro zoom, I no longer use it. Believe it or not all of those photos were taken last week with an iphone. And holding it with one hand, not kidding. Other hand was holding a shop light as I haven’t gotten the new lights in yet. But anyway, iphone version….. heck I dunno, it’s fairly new. You can zoom, but blurriness jumps & quality drops. Positioned too close and it cannot focus at all. So I start there and slowly back off until it is able to focus. Then, if needed, I zoom in. Most photos were not zoomed in at all. The obvious walkway view and the close up of the truck springs & wheel were zoomed in. I also shoot in 16:9 which gives a larger view and smidge closer (I think… or is it iThink?) before zooming is needed.

Edit: last 2 shots were zoomed also I now notice.

I should compare lens zoom with post-work edit zoom to see if the latter would yield better results.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I found my iPhone 12 Pro takes very nice still photos and the video isn't bad either. I think phone camera video still has some advances to make before it's on par with a dedicated video camera, but it's fine for train videos.


----------

